# Acidophylus plus bifidiobacteria



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

IÂ´m brazilian.IÂ´ve talked to another person that has ibs-d and she said that is taking bifidiobacteria and acydophylus at the same time on tablets. She said that had a improvement of 70%.Has anyone taking these probiotics togheter?What do you think about this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've taken some that have both. They seem to work pretty well for me.K.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:IÂ´ve talked to another person that has ibs-d and she said that is taking bifidiobacteria and acydophylus at the same time on tablets.


A known anti-diarrheal probiotic available in Brazil goes by the name of Floratil. Have you tried it?http://www.floratitude.com.br/espaco_floratil.asp


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

Nanobug,Yes, there is a medication here in Brazil called Floratil. I read in the site that you pasted that the composition of Floratil is Saccharomyces boulardii-17 liofilizado. I donÂ´t know what is this? IÂ´ll talk to my doctor about this. Thanks for sugestion.Kathleen, what is the composition of probiotic that you is taken? How much mg of each element?Does it help on diahrrea and pain?I hope you understand my english. ItÂ´s not my native language. I have to improve this.Thanks,AndrÃ©


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I started them after the IBS was under control so I mostly look for reduction in fart frequency.Here are some I've taken http://www.evitamins.com/product.asp?pid=876http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?produ...rentPage=searchK.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:I read in the site that you pasted that the composition of Floratil is Saccharomyces boulardii-17 liofilizado. I donÂ´t know what is this?


Here's additional information from the makers of the thing (Biocodex, resold by Merck in Brazil), including some cool "movies":http://florastor.com/article.asp?id=1526The video "The Whole Story" is particularly interesting (for me at least).


----------



## 22001 (May 23, 2006)

It will talk to my doctor to try it.Thanks!


----------



## 14048 (Mar 1, 2007)

I was taking them in one capsule made by Safeway grocery and it was a brand called Select, but they quit carrying it. I thought it was helpful but when I tried another brand, it did not seem to be the same. Now I just do Activa yogurt. I take enough pills for other things so yogurt is more pleasing. GadJett


----------

